# American Three Toed Woodpecker + Woodpeckers Gallery



## Glenn Bartley (Aug 31, 2020)

American Three-toed Woodpecker (Picoides dorsalis) perched on a branch in the Okanagan Valley, BC, Canada.

In case anyone wants to see a gallery of more woodpeckers they are featured in our latest newsletter - https://bit.ly/3lvsvop


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2020)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Glenn.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 31, 2020)

Gorgeous.


----------

